# Piedmont today



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Nothing...and I mean nothing. Not a hit and didn't see one fish surface and that's odd for Piedmont.
fishing for saugeye, jigs/minnow, jig n crawler, crankbaits, stick baits...not even a white bass and that is weird.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

TClark said:


> Nothing...and I mean nothing. Not a hit and didn't see one fish surface and that's odd for Piedmont.
> fishing for saugeye, jigs/minnow, jig n crawler, crankbaits, stick baits...not even a white bass and that is weird.


It happens, weird but it happens. Better Luck next outing


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Terry get right up on the bank especially if theirs a nice chop. They will be feeding heavy right now


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

What he ^^^ said. I sometimes throw onto or as close to the bank as I can and _slowly_ retrieve my lure or whatever stopping several times within close proximity to the bank. I have caught most of my fish there with this method.
Better luck next trip sir .


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I beat the bank to death guys, with above mentioned lures. Usually get a few dinks, dink bass, white bass....something. Beautiful day to be on the water, that's for sure!!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm starting to think the lakes are turning over.Might be a while before the fish start to turn on again. Talked to a few guys that have fished different SE lakes and the fishing has been tough. Can't beat the weather though.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

E- man said:


> I'm starting to think the lakes are turning over.Might be a while before the fish start to turn on again. Talked to a few guys that have fished different SE lakes and the fishing has been tough. Can't beat the weather though.


I don't think it's been cold enough yet for a turnover...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

All the do is eat and crap all day every day. Right place right time with an offering they can't resist.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> All the do is eat and crap all day every day. Right place right time with an offering they can't resist.


Were you putting in around 9 or so by yourself at the marina?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

No, I got started a little later in the day...love to fish the evening and after dark...when they hopefully put the feed bag on.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't had much luck catching fish this summer @ Piedmont either. It's been a grind to put anything together or find a pattern. When I do find fish, they're right up in it, tight! Long periods of time between bites and the dinks when they do bite. 
I just haven't seen the white bass smacking the surface this summer either. I haven't been able to figure it out with the weather patterns we were having this summer. This spring was setting up very nice leading up to the spawn and then the weather snapped back cold for a week. Things haven't been at the norm since.
I love fishing that lake and the potential to catch large fish at anytime is very real. But for now, Piedmont has my number and leaving me puzzled.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

sws4bass said:


> I haven't had much luck catching fish this summer ::
> It's sure been hit and miss over the summer for me too and way more miss. The end of Oct and Nov will change a whole summers fishing luck. Great fishing is close at hand !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The white bass are hitting 3' up from the bottom. Actual depth didn't seem to matter.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I won the Piedmont bass club for the last two years. This year I caught just half the weight as the last two years. I think it was a crazy year and I do believe they have over done it with the muskys.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats Chopper on your hard work! And your success! I definitely know I need to develop my deep water fishing skills and flipping/pitching to pick cover apart. 
I can’t seem to force myself that way but know I’m missing fish because I don’t. I’m a crank bait guy at heart and I do well but my mind is telling me to slow down. I’m beginning to understand my Humminbird seeing fish but methods to catch have eluded me. I have a lot to learn. Maybe once I retire I can join a club and learn from the best!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

sws4bass said:


> Congrats Chopper on your hard work! And your success! I definitely know I need to develop my deep water fishing skills and flipping/pitching to pick cover apart.
> I can’t seem to force myself that way but know I’m missing fish because I don’t. I’m a crank bait guy at heart and I do well but my mind is telling me to slow down. I’m beginning to understand my Humminbird seeing fish but methods to catch have eluded me. I have a lot to learn. Maybe once I retire I can join a club and learn from the best!


Thank you and we'd be glad to have you. Slow down.


----------

